# Jetta 2.0L Turbo build..



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello all! I am very new at this, the only things I know is what I have read here. I own a 2001 2.0L Jetta and I want to build a turbo kit. Please help me with any information you have. I have read vdubbugmans turbo build and I love it. 
I plan on doing this on a stock block, with almost the same build as vdubbugman. Let me know what you think.
T3/T4 turbo
Downpipe from ATP
Manifold
Intercooler and piping 2.5" 
NGK Wide band
Oil feed line and oil pan tapped from atp.
_Modified by vendettajetta at 5:45 PM 3-7-2008_


_Modified by vendettajetta at 1:14 PM 3-10-2008_


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

*Car.*


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

you need an exhaust mani gasket....upper to lower intake mani gasket....goup to seal the oil pan. exhaust mani to turbo gasket....plenty of vacume line.....DV....new air filter and im sure ill think of new stuff


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

i have a complete turbo kit for sale (all custom) for mk4 with an intercooler.


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Thx vdubbugman! I really hope I get this right. Let me know if anything else pops up.


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (JakRabit)*

How much for your kit? And what is included? Including brands.


----------



## [email protected]!NDUB (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (vendettajetta)*

well as well as all the things mentioned above ur gunna need some kind of software to run #42 inj... suggest c2 and a 3 in maf housing to go with is a lot of intercooler piping and elbols of various angles clamps for those v band anything else just doesnt cut it and blows apart a wastegate a a wastegate dump pipe prob a fuel pressure reg... and lots of other thing i forgot its a lot of work but it so worth it





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (vendettajetta)*

asking 2300. GT2871r turbo, team psi manifold modified for external wastgate, tial wastegate and blowoff valve, custom piping all tig welded , custom intercooler, custom downpipe, also have a dta standalone but thats extra.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected]!NDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]!NDUB* »_well as well as all the things mentioned above ur gunna need some kind of software to run #42 inj... suggest c2 and a 3 in maf housing to go with is a lot of intercooler piping and elbols of various angles clamps for those v band anything else just doesnt cut it and blows apart a wastegate a a wastegate dump pipe prob a fuel pressure reg... and lots of other thing i forgot its a lot of work but it so worth it





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


dont need a fuel pressure reg....just buy U bends for piping...and i went internal wastagete....cheaper and easier

here is what i got for 300 in U bends
































A DOWN PIPE and the rest off the cat back









All boost pipe is 2.5 inch and all the exhaust is 3 inch


_Modified by vdubbugman53 at 5:47 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Thx vdubbugman. I am going to buy the downpipe from atp. Another question I have is...Can I use my AEM CAI to pipe the intercooler? Just buy custom pipes and somehow make it work?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

i suppose you could...not sure what it look like


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Looks the same as this coming down...


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

CAI pipe is about the same size as the intercooler piping I am going to use 2.25-2.5". 

_Modified by vendettajetta at 8:00 AM 3-10-2008_


_Modified by vendettajetta at 5:46 AM 3-11-2008_


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

Will this downpipe actually work is my next question. Let me have your opinion..It is a 2 piece so maybe I can work it out? Let me know plz..Thx.


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

OK that was probably a dumb question. Now I'm looking at it and it really looks like it will work perfectly. I still want your opinion


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

you need a Head to Mani gasket, Mani to turbo gasket, Upper to lower intake mani gasket, and the gunk for the oil pan.
my turbo came with a 3 bolt flange so i just used that....that is the joy of making your own stuff....if your turbo is 3 bolt then that exhaust may work.


_Modified by vdubbugman53 at 9:24 PM 3-10-2008_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

looks like that turbo has a V-Band end on it so that 3 bolt wont work


----------



## mavx (Feb 1, 2007)

no dude it wont work. get a regular t3 wastegate housing or cut the 3 bolt flange off the dp and weld on a v band.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

is it me.. or did anyone else notice the CRACK in the exhaust side of that turbo.. up top where the v band would clamp on at.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

hey when you get ready to do the build be sure to post lots of pics cause im doing everything here soon and i really want to see wat everything looks like!! it would be greatly appreciated!!
thanks 
derek
good luck


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

alright I think that is what i'll do. Just weld the v-band to the dp. This should work. I will try and get some pics, might be a little while until I actually start to install the kit. I am going to start the purchasing process sometime this week or beginning of next. Thx guys!


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is my list so far. I have gunk for the oil pan all ready. I'll get the vacumm hose at auto zone or somewhere. But I still need to know where to buy gaskets. Can someone please let me know of any sites.
Turbo- T3/T4 internal wastegate 2.5" $300 
Manifold- $200 
Intercooler- Universal $60 
Piping- $80 
FMU- NGK Wide band- $300 
Oil feed line and oil pan tapped- $120 
Downpipe- $200 2.50" Downpipe T3 8v- ATP

Downpipe V-band- $40 - 



_Modified by vendettajetta at 10:27 AM 3-13-2008_


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

Alright now I am thinking about not doing this. My car has alot of miles on it. It is making me nervous, 135000 is sort of way out there. Some peeps I know that turbo cars all the time say it will be fine if I keep the boost low 5-6 psi. Then others that know nothing about turboing cars tell me I should not waste my money. I probably should have stated this way at the beginning. So now I am torn from my dream of being turbo'd and a nightmare of wasting my money.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

yer car will be fine! the 2.0 is a super strong motor. just dont crank the boost super high and youll be fine


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Your friends are idiots. The engine will be fine, tuning is key. Bad tuning can cause det which will shorten the life span on the rod bearings. make sure you have enough fuel and a good tune... I happen to know someone selling their Turbo Fuel setup...


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

Change of plans. I used the money for my turbo to pay off some debt.







I feel great about it, but I still want to be turbo'd. So it will be a long wait.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I hear that... I just paid off my last debt last month... I should be hearing back from the mortgage company tomorrow to see if we were qualified for our house purchase... So I feel your pain. Driven by 2 things, financial freedom and love for auto mechanics! Sucks to decide... hahha


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

Oh yeah! Good luck with getting ur house man.


----------



## Quell0422 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: (JakRabit)*

do you have any turbo kits for 2.0 Jetta


----------



## Quell0422 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: (JakRabit)*

Are you still selling the kit


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Quell0422)*

I turbo'ed my car at 115K. Still going at around 130K.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (vendettajetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vendettajetta* »_Here is my list so far. I have gunk for the oil pan all ready. I'll get the vacumm hose at auto zone or somewhere. But I still need to know where to buy gaskets. Can someone please let me know of any sites.
Turbo- T3/T4 internal wastegate 2.5" $300 
Manifold- $200 
Intercooler- Universal $60 
Piping- $80 
FMU- NGK Wide band- $300 
Oil feed line and oil pan tapped- $120 
Downpipe- $200 2.50" Downpipe T3 8v- ATP

Downpipe V-band- $40 - 

_Modified by vendettajetta at 10:27 AM 3-13-2008_

Have fun with your install you'll love it after when it's running!
http://www.treadstoneperformance.com/
http://www.siliconeintakes.com/


----------



## TuhTuhTom (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

how many pounds you gettin out of it?


----------



## 1LOWJET_94 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (TuhTuhTom)*

im trying to build a mk3 2.0 obd1 and this is about all i can find for my build so im trying to follow this pretty close any info is much needed thanks guys


----------

